
Will Motorola Go All-In On Android? It Has No Other Choice. - davidw
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/10/29/will-motorola-go-all-in-on-android-it-has-no-other-choice/
======
ram1024
RIM should have done the same rather than throwing more money into their own
OS, and then bribing developers to use it. at least RIM is not completely
banking on software.

Windows Mobile, on the other hand, is completely worth flushing. instead we're
going to see a massive overhaul as microsoft plays catch up. but unless they
launch their new version with memorable new features on a smokin new device,
their 2010 release is going to be a huge flop.

Closed operating systems will die, it's time to embrace open or get left in
the dust.

